# New Company-inBOOK



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone, I recently launched my company inBOOK, a new kind of case company.

All inBOOK cases are made by hand and use a patent-pending snap-in design. We don't take a one-size fits all approach to making our cases, which means that we don't use elastic straps that can fail, flimsy bands that can slip or other unreliable closures. Our custom holder is made specifically for your model Kindle and where other cases fail, like in drop tests on the case/e-reader corners, inBOOK delivers. Our designs are fresh, we only use premium materials in the construction of our cases and we are committed to your satisfaction.

For the next 3 weeks you can see the designs and pre-order here on Kickstarter, http://kck.st/mFu95F. For those of you not familiar with Kickstarter (KS), KS is one of the largest crowd funding sites and as such all pre-orders are handled by KS. Additionally KS uses Amazon payments so if you have an Amazon account ordering my product is fast and easy (if you don't have an Amazon account the sign up process is simple). Please check out my products on Kickstarter. I appreciate your support!

All inBOOK cases are Made in the USA with pride. And remember, small businesses create jobs, small businesses that are committed to manufacturing in the US like inBOOK create more.

www.goinbook.com


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope you won't mind some feedback here...

I checked out the inBOOK because I was curious.

While it make sense on some levels, it just seems to me that it would add a lot of bulk. I personally love that my Kindle is streamline and low profile in it's case, I don't know if I'd _want_ to add more substance to the device by way of a case.

I also don't understand how you'd have full access to your Kindle. I am the type of user who keeps my Kindle in its case 24/7 365. I never, ever remove it. So, I obviously need a case that allows me to easily use the Kindle. It seems like, from the mock up picture, that the surrounds of your case block out or cover the charger input and the power slide. I could be wrong, obviously, and if i am, that would change things...but from what I see, this case wouldn't be functional for how I read.

I also don't think your mission statement is 100% accurate. No case is "one size fits all"...at least not that I've seen. Most cases are specific to the K3 or K2 or Nook or DX. Some brands opt to use fastening mechanisms like elastic because they are user friendly, but others use hinges or rails which are fairly innovated.

With that said, I hope your product sells well...good luck!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

More feedback - I agree with Italiahaircolor on the comments made.  In addition, you need to post more pictures of the device from the side, rear and opened.  I only saw one picture with the device in the cover.  We really like to see pictures of the device from multiple angles as part of the decision to purchase a product.  Might want to enhance the website to include this.  Just my two cents.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

As chilady1 mentioned, I also recommend more pictures.  Specifically, I would show the cover folded back, which I think I read this cover supports.  It isn't apparent from looking at the pictures.


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

More images for goinbook.com forthcoming.  For now most if not all of the images requested are on the Kickstarter site as stills or imbedded in the project video (folded cover).

Thanks for the feed back every one.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I watched the video.  I think this is a fun and unique alternative to the eReader cases we normally see.  I love the fact that the product's supplies are all from the US.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

I am impressed with your design and how well thought out it appears, from using domestic supplies/suppliers to the functionality of the item.  I would like to support this project but honestly, don't really care for the four designs you have selected. 
What are the chances of adding new designs?  I would be much more likely to join if I saw a design I liked - perhaps a quote by Thomas Jefferson who was a big reader, or an aminal themed cover, or a more contemporary classic title . . . 
Just my thoughts but as I say, a nice product that I am interested it.
Lilith


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Lillith-

Thanks for your feedback.  Designs as you know are tricky. We are offering this case as a plain leather cover as well if that makes any difference.  Also, if you have a favorite quote from Thomas Jefferson, please share it and I will certainly see what I can do.  

John


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

laurie_lu:

Thanks for the compliment!  As a user now of this case for more than three months and trying to be objective, it does provide a great user experience and our commitment to manufacturing in the US is a core part of this new company.  We even have a additional book binderies lined up to produce this product by hand if our orders strip our capacity.

I hate to be so forward, but you can help by backing this project on Kickstarter and spreading the word!  

Thanks!


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Per prior request here is an image of the inBOOK Folio style case with articulated cover. This allows the cover to be folded back for one-handed reading. The picture shows the cover folded back, but not completely since the leather is not yet broken in, but it will fold back completely so that the spine is in-line with the back cover (flat). I have also included the closed case with black cover to show you a different look. Thanks...get yours here: http://kck.st/mFu95F.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks nice.  But it would not suit me for every day use.  It adds to much bulk to the device and another half pound of weight.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

The bulk would concern me as well.  I want to carry mine in a purse rather than a briefcase.


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. This product is really not that bulky, slimmer than most true cases and height is slightly greater than most. Most of the cases I have seen on the boards here that get very favorable reviews are similar in size and weight.  This case has a tremendous hand feel and in my experience as an avid Kindle 2 and now 3 user it actually reduces hand and thumb fatigue.  It definitely will not fit in a purse!  Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

What an interesting concept.

I took some time thinking about it and I have to say I wouldn't buy one.  It just doesn't fit with what I want my Kindle for.  I don't really feel the need to "pretend" that my Kindle is a "real" book.  And I don't care for how much bigger it makes the overall size.  I like the size it is.  Even with the lighted cover it fits my hand and my purses just right.  If I read a lot only at home maybe?

Like I said it's an interesting concept and my first thought was "wow...that's really neat"....but I don't see it in a practical sense.

I hope I don't offend and I do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

No offense taken. Certainly everyone is entitled to their opinion and I am happy to receive the feedback...I've been looking for 2.5 years for a Kindle case that satisfied my liking and never found one.  People vote with their wallets and my hope is I get enough votes once this product is more widely available.  Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Is there a way to close this case?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Half the reason I bought a Kindle was because it's thin, light and easy to hold. Sorry but this cover would completely defeat that purpose. I can appreciate the work that has gone into this and the covers are very nice to look at - but I think you're trying too hard to make an ereader look and feel more like a physical book and I don't see the point in that.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Might make a good storage spot when placed on a coffee table, bookshelf, or mantle.  A decorative piece.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, it would be a good storage/hiding place for a Kindle left at home.  I don't do that since my Kindle comes with me everywhere so I treasure a case that adds less width and height to the actual device.  And of course I want access without removing the device.

It is attractive, but just wouldn't make my list of possible covers.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with many here - why add to the footprint of the Kindle? That certainly wouldn't fit in my purse. But my immediate reaction to this cover was, "That looks really hard edged, slippery and uncomfortable to hold." One reason why I wanted a Kindle was the arthritis in my hands and that made holding real books torture to my hands. That's why I like my nicely padded Javoedge cover - it's soft and comfortable.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

As usual, the DX get's left out of a good design.


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

OK, sorry been away for a bit...here is a general reply to the posts since June 10th.

I really can't say anything to those who think the case is too bulky, especially with out seeing and holding it as the hand feel is completely different...as I have posted previously the weight is the same or less than other cases that claim to be protective, which is one of the main attributes of this case.  Also as said previously, the size is the size for protection and comfort reasons.  Personally I find it extremely difficult to hold the Kindle 3 and use the page turn buttons with one hand--almost impossible to do.  So adding a bit to the margin solves this issue as with one handed reading with the inBOOK case your thumb, whether held right or left handed finds its way naturally to the page turn button.  The case does close and when closed is smaller in profile that the number one M-Edge case on the market.  Lastly for the DX user, blame Amazon.  I met with them and they strongly discouraged me from making the DX model.  They also told me not to make one for the second generation Kindle, but I went ahead and did that any way due to the large installed base.  

This case is not right for everyone...I acknowledge that, but having done extensive consumer research there is about 35% of the market that would welcome a book-like case.  We are trying to meet that market...as always I appreciate your feedback...


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Woops one other thing. We do not use slippery material for the cover and the leather is butter soft as well. Looks are deceiving. *Premium materials, Made in the USA by book bindery craftsman who take extreme pride in their work. *


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

looks interesting


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi John, your covers look beautiful and I know a lot of people are interested in a Kindle cover that looks like a book.  You should be able to sell these, especially if you allow customers to choose their own books.  I personally agree that it's way too bulky for what I like in a Kindle case.  And I'm a Kindle case fanatic, I own 8 different ones for my Kindle   My favorite is the Noreve, partly because it's very sleek.  I like to hold my Kindle in one hand with the cover folded back and the bottom right corner rests in the palm of my hand.  I'm not even a fan of the beloved Oberon covers, they feel too bulky to me.

But you know, everybody likes something different.  I especially could see this cover being popular with men.  Good luck launching it!


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

(Patricia):

Thank you for the positive and constructive feedback.  I have a deal for you.  I will send you a case to try and keep for your Kindle 3 and then I would like your honest evaluation.  Let me know if this is of interest to you and we can direct message one another.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that no one case fits all my wishes.  Sometimes I want more bezel for my fingers, sometimes I need a better light for reading , sometimes I want more portability for convenience.

Many of us seem to have many cases, some costing as much as the kindle itself.  This leads me to believe I am not the only one that hasn't found that elusive "one case fits all" needs.


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Holly you are right because it does not and will not ever exist.  We all have different tastes, needs and budgets...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

inBOOK said:


> (Patricia):
> 
> Thank you for the positive and constructive feedback. I have a deal for you. I will send you a case to try and keep for your Kindle 3 and then I would like your honest evaluation. Let me know if this is of interest to you and we can direct message one another.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Kitty145684 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would love to get one of these covers.
Do you make them to order?? Because i would love to get one with the "Chronicles of Narnina" cover. 
Please msg me and let me know


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Kitty:

I sent you a private message reply.


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks to all of you here on Kindle Boards, many who backed my project on Kickstarter. We were successfully funded with your pre-orders of our cases yesterday afternoon! If all goes right then those of you that did not pre-order you should be able to get the cases on Amazon.com or select retailers this fall. Here's a quick link, http://kck.st/mFu95F to Kickstarter so you can see the product. Thanks again!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice case very attractive, I do agree with many of the members here that it might be a bit too bulky. A key thing that I'm learning when we design and build our cases is that yes we do need attractive looking cases but more importantly its the functionality that is key. The way it feels in your hands when using it. How accessible are the buttons, etc. Definitely great start but like others said too, the reason for a case is so the unit stays within the case where it's protected.

Good initial job though ..



inBOOK said:


> Per prior request here is an image of the inBOOK Folio style case with articulated cover. This allows the cover to be folded back for one-handed reading. The picture shows the cover folded back, but not completely since the leather is not yet broken in, but it will fold back completely so that the spine is in-line with the back cover (flat). I have also included the closed case with black cover to show you a different look. Thanks...get yours here: http://kck.st/mFu95F.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I can see the size  (bigger margins) as an advantage for some reading at home. It's very handsome and might have more appeal to a male audience, esp businessmen/men who'd take their books to work. Nuthin' wrong with that.

I'd prefer less sharp corners.

And what about the speakers on the back being covered?

Also, what about potential heat build up that could affect the device long-term? (This is my question for a few case manufacturers)

This sucker is also just begging for some type of built in light!


----------

